# Raymonda Rave Thread



## Huilunsoittaja

Enough said.


----------



## TxllxT

Rudolph Nurejev


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TxllxT said:


>


HOLY COWWW THAT SET!! THOSE COSTUMES!! THAT'S BRILLIANT! OHHH!! *swoons*


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> HOLY COWWW THAT SET!! THOSE COSTUMES!! THAT'S BRILLIANT! OHHH!! *swoons*


We better swoon towards the Sleeping Beauty


----------

